# 48 degree wedge?



## barrybridges (May 18, 2011)

I'm looking to get a 48 degree wedge but I notice not many seem to exist.

Is there any particular reason why - it seems relatively uncommon?

I have too much distance with my PW (45 deg) and want something to help the ball stop more quickly on the green, but my 52 degree wedge doesn't have enough distance. I want something in between ideally but am having second thoughts as clearly not many people play with anything less than 50 degs (and more than PW)


----------



## One Planer (May 18, 2011)

I would have thought 48* would be a PW depending on manufacturer??


----------



## Oddsocks (May 18, 2011)

are you sure your current wedge is 45* barry, thats seems very strong. TM and known for strong lofts and mine is a 46*.


----------



## One Planer (May 18, 2011)

are you sure your current wedge is 45* barry, thats seems very strong. TM and known for strong lofts and mine is a 46*.
		
Click to expand...

You're quite right OS. I play TM R7 irons and the PW is 45*


----------



## LanDog (May 18, 2011)

I got a MD 48* wedge simply because my old Wilson Staff Di7pw was too chunky my new purchase though was a bargain from eBay costing Â£12 including postage


----------



## barrybridges (May 18, 2011)

Yep: PW is 45 degrees

http://www.yonex.co.uk/Golf/Product.aspx?ProdID=430

It is quite strong - I get a good distance from it but too much and I can't get the ball to stop quickly with the result that I often end up off the green.

My 52 wedge is a bit too lofty and I'd like something in between really.


----------



## One Planer (May 18, 2011)

Here you go Barry.

48* Wedge


----------



## Region3 (May 18, 2011)

Are the grooves good on your PW?
How far would you say you carry the ball with it?
What ball do you use?
Are your greens rock hard?

Sorry for all the questions 
I don't have a problem with my 9 iron, which is the closest in loft I have to you PW.


----------



## kid2 (May 18, 2011)

I dont know what clubs and wedges you carry,Barry...(That sentence doesn't sound right does it )

But if your PW is 45 deg you could get your 52 deg bent to 50 deg and it'll give you a little bit more distance... 
After that you could carry a sand wedge at 56...

Or get down the grip of your PW a bit more and save your money.

Getting a 48 deg wedge so close to your PW would be of no benefit in my eyes.


----------



## sev112 (May 18, 2011)

45 degs for a PW - that's an 8 iron ...


----------



## USER1999 (May 18, 2011)

Thing is, my pw is also 45 degrees. My old titleist one was 47. They go the same distance. Loft isn't the whole story. The new one is a cavity back, which is biased to launch higher due to cog position, the titleist was a blade, which launched lower.


----------



## Mungoscorner (May 18, 2011)

I use Taylor Made irons (TP pro combo's) and my pitching wedge is 48 deg,and i have 3 other wedges in the bag,52,56,60


----------



## barrybridges (May 19, 2011)

The only wedges I have are PW (45), 52 and SW (56).

I can hit my PW about 130 yards on full throttle, but more comfortably it goes about 100 - 110.

My 52 comes up a lot shorter though - maybe 70  - 80 yards. Even with a bit more welly I get height not distance.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (May 19, 2011)

My PW is 43* (seriously!) and my next club was 55*. I've got a 48* MD wedge that sits nicely between the two.


----------



## barrybridges (May 19, 2011)

My PW is 43* (seriously!) and my next club was 55*. I've got a 48* MD wedge that sits nicely between the two.
		
Click to expand...

Crikey!

I love my PW. It's the easiest club in my bag to hit. 

That's quite a gap though between 48 and 55 though still isn't it?


----------



## StrangelyBrown (May 19, 2011)

That's quite a gap though between 48 and 55 though still isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

It is a bit, but as I'm changing clubs soon I'm going to ask my pro to bend the loft to 49* so it'll sit better with the rest of the set.


----------



## bobmac (May 19, 2011)

Why dont you just learn to hit your wedge different yardages.
Much more enjoyable and satisfying being creative with your wedges than just buying another one.

Mini rant over


----------



## One Planer (May 19, 2011)

Why dont you just learn to hit your wedge different yardages.
Much more enjoyable and satisfying being creative with your wedges than just buying another one.

Mini rant over 

Click to expand...

Saying that Bob. 

Would you say it's easier for a High Handicapper to hit different yardages with the same club (choking down the shaft) or hit full shots with a different wedge/club?


----------



## barrybridges (May 19, 2011)

Why dont you just learn to hit your wedge different yardages.
Much more enjoyable and satisfying being creative with your wedges than just buying another one.

Mini rant over 

Click to expand...

I can hit my wedges different yardages. The problem I've got is that the launch angle coming in is too shallow with my PW so regardless of the distance I've got to the green, the ball won't stop quickly and it'll roll through the green.

I think my life would be easier with a more lofted wedge that I can get up higher and get to stop more definitely.

I have that with my 52 degree wedge, but that has too much loft and is only of a certain use within close range of the green (75 yards).

As others have said, 45 degrees is akin to a 9 iron which is an overpowered club for that sort of distance in my view.


----------



## Scouser (May 19, 2011)

45 degs for a PW - that's an 8 iron ...
		
Click to expand...

My MD superstrong is 45 pw


----------



## Soco11 (May 20, 2011)

Ping started this a while ago by advertising their longest set of irons, turned out their lofts were 2 degrees stronger, and everybody else followed suit! 

Same story with the Callaway x-24 hots, found out their advertisement was to be the longest irons, but with research I found they were 2 degrees stronger than most other manufacturers!

I've seen Mizuno and Cleveland do 48 degree wedges which retail at about Â£90 (2011 models) otherwise 50 degree wedges are easier to come across and can be cranked at retailers

Hope this helps!


----------



## Region3 (May 20, 2011)

Vokey do a 48-06 if that helps?


----------



## RGDave (May 20, 2011)

Why not buy a stock 47 and have it adjusted?

Any old Â£15 ebay deal should secure.

I had mine taken up to 47 from 46 (or was it 48 from 47) to nicely fit yardage between 9 and 52/GW


----------



## bobmac (May 20, 2011)

Why dont you just learn to hit your wedge different yardages.
Much more enjoyable and satisfying being creative with your wedges than just buying another one.

Mini rant over 

Click to expand...

Saying that Bob. 

Would you say it's easier for a High Handicapper to hit different yardages with the same club (choking down the shaft) or hit full shots with a different wedge/club?
		
Click to expand...

If I see 2 golfers (5 h/cap and 15 h/cap) about to hit a 60 yard shot, even before they've hit the shot I will know which is which.

If you practice the in-between shots, you will find it easier than hitting full shots.
It's like anything, the more you practice it the easier it becomes.
Those  golfers who dont practice the 1/2, 3/4 swings but have 4 wedges only have 4 shots......one full swing for each wedge.
I can hit more than that with one wedge.


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2011)

I can hit more than that with one wedge.
		
Click to expand...

Slice....pull.....hook....thin.....fat......shank....


----------



## One Planer (May 21, 2011)

Why dont you just learn to hit your wedge different yardages.
Much more enjoyable and satisfying being creative with your wedges than just buying another one.

Mini rant over 

Click to expand...

Saying that Bob. 

Would you say it's easier for a High Handicapper to hit different yardages with the same club (choking down the shaft) or hit full shots with a different wedge/club?
		
Click to expand...

If I see 2 golfers (5 h/cap and 15 h/cap) about to hit a 60 yard shot, even before they've hit the shot I will know which is which.

If you practice the in-between shots, you will find it easier than hitting full shots.
It's like anything, the more you practice it the easier it becomes.
Those  golfers who dont practice the 1/2, 3/4 swings but have 4 wedges only have 4 shots......one full swing for each wedge.
I can hit more than that with one wedge.
		
Click to expand...

I see what you mean Bob. That's partly the reason I decided to keep 3 wedges instead of going to 4.


----------

